# Should We?



## RiskyFilly (Oct 15, 2011)

Alright, we have a 9 y/o AQHA stallion. Years ago we had 3 stallion prospects and ended up gelding the other two but keeping Dusty intact to use with just our mares. He complimented them very well. Now we have sold most of our mares, except one. Since then we have had several people inquire on breeding [some of them saw him from the road and came to see if he was for sale] Now we have never bred to any outside mares...ever. Almost all the foals we have raised have stayed on our ranch until they have at least 30 days in saddle so we knew they would at least have a good start in training. 

Sooo I guess I have a couple questions. Yes, he compliments OUR mares but do you think he would on a larger scale of outside mares? Do you turn some down after seeing conformation/ over all health of mares? Contracts? I know I have other questions but just can't think of them at the moment.

So this is Dusty, My big lovable goober. 
]Dusters Threat]



















Some of his grand productions:

AQHA Buckskin Gelding - picture taken a few months before he was two.









APHA Palomino Roan Filly - Weanling and well into her second year

















AQHA Palomino Roan Colt - 3 weeks and 3 months

















APHA soild Palomino Roan Filly - 3 weeks and 3 months


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

I don't know much about conformation but I can pick out glaring faults and I don't see much. He looks really thin in that first picture but not the second. 

And those babies? Oh. Oh goodness. I can't even. *grabby hands* I'll take them all, please and thank you much.

What do the mares look like? You say he compliments them...if he's siring those babies (which I think are gorgeous), I'd like to see the other half of the equation - you say he compliments YOUR mares. I'd like to see YOUR mares so I can see just how much of those babies is the stud, ya know?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

The stallion looks like he's at a fine weight to me. 

I'm no expert so I won't say much other than that he looks pretty good to me. LOVE seeing the bone he has after seeing so many danged hippos on pencils walking around lately... His biggest fault, IMO, is that he just doesn't have the big booty that many QHs have. 

I like most of his foals. He seems to throw a big hip in all of them, which is interesting since to me his doesn't look all that big. I don't like the palomino roan colt's legs, but the others look good. My guess is that the dam is to blame for his legs.

Since I'm not a breeder and I'm really not a big bloodline guru, I'll leave the rest up to experts. So far I like what I see, but if he really hasn't DONE anything, or doesn't have some really nice blood, I'm not sure I could justify him as a standing stud just because there are so MANY of them. Still, his conformation is a lot better than what I see on a daily basis up for stud.


----------



## RiskyFilly (Oct 15, 2011)

Our mares haven't had many pictures taken [poor girls] but I will share what I do have.

This is Harriett one of our AQHA girls, and the last one we have...which she will be with us until that dreadful day she passes. Very BIG girl at 16.3hh.


















Momma is on the other end of the spectrum at 14.1hh.









Sadly the only other picture of momma is her butt...very flattering picture =/


----------



## RiskyFilly (Oct 15, 2011)

@ Endiku - Please do not take this as me being combative. I'm just curious what you see wrong with the colts legs? Johnny is actually the one that I have chosen to keep for my next gelding, which will probably end up being a barrel pony. Legs being an important part of that equation, just wondering what you see wrong. =]


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

He isn't BAD at all  I'm being very picky because we're critiquing your stallion's ability as a stallion, and the biggest part of that equation is what he passes on to his get.

I didn't like his legs because he is postier behind than all of the other colts, and in both pictures he appears to be just a bit over at the knees in the front. Nothing that I would think would affect his over all soundness much, but enough that I'm glad he's a gelding  It could even be the odd angles of the photos making him look worse than he is though. Angles throw a LOT off!

I'm glad to see that you seem to pick mares with great legs. I love Harriett! She has a phenominal shoulder as well.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

My goodness, but you have put some nice horses on the ground!

If I were a stallion owner I would decline to breed to a mare that was poorly conformed, had health issues or was in such a condition that showed lack of care and neglect. Certainly not every mare has to be a show-stopper but that resulting foal is a walking advertisement for your stallion.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

If the mare is of good quality and you think there will be a chance at a nice foal I don't know why not.

Two of the babies you posted I thought looked especially nice, so you guys obviously know what you are doing!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG i know almost all the horses about 4/5 gen back! Lots of working horses wit zippos, San Badgers and Colonel Freckles! His looks and breeding alone scream using horse and that is what QH breeders need now. I would stud him out so select few mares. That way there are not TOO many of his foals running around but also that they are all good. Good for their value and good for the breed.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I inspect every mare my stallions breed. I have refused offers for various reasons. 
Protect your stallions reputation as you would your own. 
I see no reason why you should not use that stallion to breed outside mares. Shalom


----------



## RiskyFilly (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you all for your comments and insight! =] 

I do value others' opinions and appreciate the honesty...especially you, Endiku. I think it's the way he is standing for being over at the knee but I think you are right, he may be a little posty behind. We just brought him in from winter pasture, I will make sure to take some good conformation shots and post him in the Critique section. :wink:


----------

